# Ariens 926le



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ariens 926le
Model # 926001
Serial # 024200
Tecumseh Model # LH318SA
Spec 156582H

Im looking to purchase a chinese carb for my ariens, lots of different part numbers on ebay. Can someone give me a part number and an example off ebay. Thanks


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

the info off the motor will be of more help since it breaks down the specs of the motor, like skhs80 ?????? or ohsk80-????? 
those numbers help with items special to the installed motor, like the carb,adjustable or non, or crankshaft specs,


----------



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok i updated, does that help, couldnt see anything else


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

*FAQ for looking up parts (engine or snowblower)*

I thought I'd hold off and let someone else help but I see there are no takers.
*Instead of giving you food, I'll teach you how to fish..
*
*How to look up engine parts * (for snowblower parts start with the snowblower model not the engine model)

First just google for the model number LH318SA
https://www.google.com/search?q=LH318SA&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I then skip all the ones that are ads because I have put security in place on my machine to prevent googleads from working ;-)
You'll see one of the first hits is Jack's small engine.. it usually is... along with SearsPartsDirect and eReplacementParts and others
I use them as a resource to get information but never buy from them.. I can usually beat their prices. Is that immoral? <rhetorical>
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ufacturer/tecumseh/4-cycle-horizontal/lh318sa

From there you'll have different serial numbers or types to choose from. Go recheck your engine (or snowblower) and see which it is. Otherwise choose one at random and just "hope" you got it right
Let's pick the first one just for grins.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...eh/4-cycle-horizontal/lh318sa/lh318sa-156527g

Next click on the engine (or snowblower) diagram and zoom in until you see the part we are looking for. In this case we are looking for a carburetor.. grab the part number
In this case (which may or may not be your engine (or snowblower)... only you can know for sure based on the serial number) the carb is #380 which is part number * 640349

*So now we go googling or looking on eBay for that part number
https://www.google.com/search?q=640349&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

EDIT: Like Jlawrence08648 just said: For parts, eBay or Amazon? Consider price, quality, service, returnability. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/119121-ebay-amazon.html

This is just an example so I'm running with eBay here: If we go straight to eBay we get these
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....TRC0.A0.H0.X640349.TRS0&_nkw=640349&_sacat=0

BINGO! $9 free shipping (hint: sort by price&shipping and you'll possibly beat that... the hits at the top might be slipping eBay a few cents to show up first)

EDIT: with carburetors it's always better to get an adjustable carb instead of a fixed carb... search the forum to see why. 
Hint.. it's important when you want to adjust them for high altitude like here in Colorado... or if the carb gets a bit too lean or too rich.
In that case we go for this instead
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-...866026?hash=item339d6359aa:g:3VcAAMXQVERS-qHN

BINGO! $9.49 free shipping
*The same process works for any part on the engine.*

EDIT: If you prefer to buy from an American source to speed up delivery... check where they are located and avoid China.. that can take 3 weeks or longer! Are you in a hurry?
I've never had a problem ordering from China... it's just slow as molasses. Snail mail. I think it comes on a rowing boat ;-)
The guys selling from America probably just buy 100 carbs at a time from China then add a profit and post them as being shipped from America

If you want to get the real McCoy *OEM part.*... you'll pay more but the same search technique will find them too.
Lots of opinions whether you should use OEM or just anything that works.... your choice. Sometimes they really ARE better quality.... sometimes it's just a marketing trick. Depends on the part... a grade 8 bolt is just a grade 8 bolt... or is it? ;-) Sometimes you can get BETTER parts than the OEM stuff..... too many companies shipping junk these days. I don't want to go there. For example, if the OEM belt has 3 strands of Kevlar in it... what about a belt that has 5 strands?? * If your machine is still under warranty it CAN matter.*.. use a non-OEM shear pin and they can nail you for it if the augers break... they don't really want to pay to fix your machine. If you accidentally used a shear pin that was too strong.. why should they?

*To get parts for your snowblower (not the engine) *do the same thing but start with the snowblower model number and keep going until you find a diagram and a parts list etc etc

*So now you'll know how to give-back and help other people when they ask their questions... I hope you do.... You could refer them back to this post and use it like a FAQ*

All the best


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The carb #640349 is $9.49 through eBay and $12-$20 at Amazon. Through Amazon I buy all my carburetors through the Rop Shoppe. They have 800 # and caring customer service.


----------



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

640349 it is buddy, double checked myself, confident enough to where I ordered one.. just changed the oil on her and sprayed some of the external bolts down with fluid film. Oh and I was on jacks a few times today but apparently there not so friendly twords mac tablets, the carb wasnt even shown on the diagram haha


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The carb #640349 is $9.49 through eBay and $12-$20 at Amazon. Through Amazon I buy all my carburetors through the Rop Shoppe. They have 800 # and caring customer service.


Thanks.. I just added a reference to your point and your thread back into previous "fishing lesson"


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Doylee4693 said:


> 640349 it is buddy, double checked myself, confident enough to where I ordered one.. just changed the oil on her and sprayed some of the external bolts down with fluid film. Oh and I was on jacks a few times today but apparently there not so friendly twords mac tablets, the carb wasnt even shown on the diagram haha


Those Jack's diagrams are both cool and weird at the same time.
If you zoom out it's just a bunch of circles.... if you zoom in you see what's really going on and how those circles work if you hover over them or click on them.
The carb *IS* there.... just follow the dotted lines from the carburetor box to see the carburetor in a slightly offset position.... they can't fit everything in a straight line because the diagram gets too big.
Back in the day they were trying to fit things on a single piece of paper... these days it's less important with images but it's a habit that's hard to break. It helps you if you want to print it out.

Double checked? Absolutely!! I certainly hope so


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

You accidentally posted a message on my home page and I think you meant to post it on this thread. I then accidentally did the same on your home page. I don't know how to delete them :-(

Here was your question 

_So how does the fuel filter work on these things? Its very easy to access and do, may sound silly but I checked jacks and they didnt list a part number for it.. can you help me with that? I changed the oil today and greased the auger... the auger was making a metal on metal sound, after greasing it, it sounds worlds better.. but yeah that fuel filter looks original to the machine and id like to get a different one..... my gas line cracked a little at the carb... i may still be able to use the line, im not sure. But aside from the gas leaking out of the carb, shes sputtering a little but running. Also id like to post a pic of my machine, how do I post pics on this site?

_my answer..

Fuel filter:
You could just clean out the one you have and let it dry.... carb cleaner and gravity and maybe blow by mouth.
There's nothing special about them. Any inline filter will work. You often see red plastic or black.. the transparent ones let you see the gas and any gunk building up. Just make sure that it's on the right way.. they sometimes only allow flow in one direction. If it has an arrow on the edge.. that's the direction of flow. Usual order is gas-tank then shutoff then filter.
Buy anything that looks like this. I usually buy in packs of 10 because it's cheaper...but you maybe only want one.
Transparent: Visu In Line Fuel Filter Snowmobile Dirt Bike ATV UTV Small Engine 1/8"-3/16 | eBay
Red: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Briggs-Stra...371459?hash=item3cd7ab6403:g:xp0AAOxywXFSbVyR
*Make sure diameter matches the inner diameter of fuel line you are using.
*
Auger metal on metal:
Probably the auger bearings/bushings. Lube anything that moves. Could also be the rakes scraping on the bucket itself leaving circular scratches on the bucket.. if that's happening check for worn bushings/bearings or something bent.

Fuel Line:
Cut half an inch off the ragged end if you have enough spare length. You may need to just change out the fuel line if it's crispy instead of flexible or if it's turned to a sticky mush. Easiest way to thread the new line is to use the old line as a boot-strap. Get a bolt or a screw and stick one end into the old line and the other end into the new line to join them together. maybe put a piece of duct tape to join them together too.. don't make the join too fat. Then gently pull on the old line from the gas tank area to pull the new line and thread it through the machine. If you're lucky it will avoid having to dismantle covers etc just to feed the line through. 

Leaking Carb:
Already discussed... fake the bolt washer/gasket ideally with autoparts gasket material as you wait for new carb to arrive

Posting pics:
I sent you a PM


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

If you are looking to keep snowblower and it is in good shape try and purchase the original OEM carburetor. Save yourself the headaches.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Bluejoe said:


> If you are looking to keep snowblower and it is in good shape try and purchase the original OEM carburetor. Save yourself the headaches.


Unfortunately OEM are around $80 if you can even find one, Chinese carbs are $8 and so far out of the many I have purchased all have worked perfectly


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

chinese carbs are great, only issue i had was one had a leaky bowl gasket out of the box so i replaced it with oem


----------

